# Because I Can!



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

You are just a sick man.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

That's fairly ominous, man. :tu


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

HUH? WHAT? 


:r :r


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Turtle Express or Expedited?

:bn


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Dave is on the warpath once again! 

Batten down the hatches!!


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

So, are you guys saying that somebody is gonna be hurtin' for certain?

:tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Bear said:


> Turtle Express or Expedited?
> 
> :bn


Oh...a wise guy huh:chk:chk


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Bear said:


> Turtle Express or Expedited?
> 
> :bn


Now Bear, that is funny chit!! :ss


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

icehog3 said:


> Dave is on the warpath once again!
> 
> Batten down the hatches!!


Hey isnt it your birthday today???
I think i just saw that.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Tom's safe, he got hit last month!:ss


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Look out someone's in trouble!!! :hn


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

I know from experience that Dave does NOT mess around!!

Someone is going to get hurt real bad!


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks like the old coot is getting cranky. Did someone hide your hat?:r


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

No DC Dave? Go get'em :mn


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

No DC, because by the time it lands - we will all be retired!! :ss:ss


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Conch Republican said:


> No DC, because by the time it lands - we will all be retired!! :ss:ss


Now thats funny right there! :ss


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Bear said:


> Turtle Express or Expedited?
> 
> :bn


:tpd:
When Dave sends you cigars, they're guaranteed to be aged!! :r

Sorry Dave....just couldn't resist!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Bear said:


> Turtle Express or Expedited?
> 
> :bn


:r



bobarian said:


> Looks like the old coot is getting cranky. Did someone hide your hat?:r


:r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Don't make me pkg up more you guys.

:r:r:r:r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

0392456000111532:bn


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

There's hope!!! 
It looks like it isn't going South of the Border so this might actually land before too long!
:r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:gnNope not down South......:r:gn:gn


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> :gnNope not down South......:r:gn:gn


Not going south??? 

Things that make you go hummmm!!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

according to the tracking number, this one landed....where is he??:r:r


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Inquiring minds would like to know as well. Dave, who is he by the way?


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> according to the tracking number, this one landed....where is he??:r:r


local hit & only took 5 days


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

5 days....damn Canada Post 

Maybe the fox is caught in a trap!!:r:r


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Fox is out of town with the family for the weekend Dave.

Al



Old Sailor said:


> 5 days....damn Canada Post
> 
> Maybe the fox is caught in a trap!!:r:r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks Al, just got my laptop back up and running.....hard drive crashed and lost everything....glad I didn't hurt Shawn......yet!!:r:r


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> Thanks Al, just got my laptop back up and running.....*hard drive crashed and lost everything*....glad I didn't hurt Shawn......yet!!:r:r


That just sucks plan and simple.

Looking forward to seeing that little fur covered creature get his furry a$$ handed to him. Next week should be interesting for the Fox, trust me. :ss

Al


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:r:r:r


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Old Sailor said:


> :r:r:r


Just got back from a great family weekend and looks like we will be spending a few days in ythe trailer yet.

Ya old Bastige

Pics and news at 11


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

silverfox67 said:


> Just got back from a great family weekend and looks like we will be spending a few days in ythe trailer yet.
> 
> Ya old Bastige
> 
> Pics and news at 11


Waiting on the pic's:hnEnjoy the package:tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

silverfox67 said:


> Just got back from a great family weekend and looks like we will be spending a few days in ythe trailer yet.
> 
> Ya old Bastige
> 
> Pics and news at 11


:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

silverfox67 said:


> Just got back from a great family weekend and looks like we will be spending a few days in ythe trailer yet.
> 
> Ya old Bastige
> 
> Pics and news at 11


I can't stay up till 11, But I'm sure it will be another class hit by Dave:tu


----------

